# Critique Warmblood Yearling



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Not going to give a full critique yet...but the way they are getting him to free jump scares me.  They make it look so..violent and the horse does not look happy.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't have any worries whatsoever in their training methods. I have grown up around them and trust them completely. I've seen him over the summer and he's coming along nicely. He was rated Premium Gold at his keuring and he's a registered Zweibrucker. (sp lol)


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Okay, I'm just pointing out what I saw.  I'm not particularly fond of his jump, but his movement on the ground is lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

You have to keep in mind, he's an untrained 2yo in that video lol But yea, his movement is drool-worthy


----------

